# iPod à l'aide je crack



## gilles.g (15 Juillet 2002)

Lorsque je démarre mon iPod une pile et un point dexclamation apparaissent 10 secondes puis lipod séteint 
Si je le branche au Mac le disque dur tourne et ne monte pas 
Que faire ?????     /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## deadlocker (15 Juillet 2002)

Branche sur secteur

Si rien, 

Redémarre (Touche menu et play enfoncé pendant 5-10sec) toujours branché sur secteur

Et si tu as pas le secteur sous la main, redémarre en étant branché à ton mac

Bonne chance!


----------

